# 2001 Homegrown- Maker??



## Logantri (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a bet riding on the line. A pair of cycling socks to be exact.

Who made the 2001 Schwinn Homegrown frames?? 

It is the anodized gold in a 15".

I know Yeti once built Homegrown frames, but was this one of them??

Thanks.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

Not sure, but I'm pretty sure it's from the Golden/Boulder area, which is where Yeti is located, and where they used to make their stuff. I have several homegrowns and recently ran into a few fellows riding in Boulder who used to work for Schwinn and said they were probably the ones who welded my 2001.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Having done a little research here about Homegrowns, I believe post '99s were
made WAY east of the Yeti factory. Some say Ano inc. banged them out for Schwinn.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Logantri said:


> I know Yeti once built Homegrown frames, but was this one of them??


Schwinn owned Yeti for a few years starting in the mid-90's, but they sold then around '97. Any Schwinns that were made in the Yeti factory would have come from that time period.


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

As I remember it, my 96 "Homegrown" was made by Control Tech, but a 96 "Homegrown Factory" would have been made by Yeti and painted in the bass boat colors. I think the Yeti/schwinn relationship ended with the 97 models and '01 was the first year for the N'lightened tube set, the integrated headset, and the new design and rumor has it they were made by Control Tech. I have a black ano one and the discbrake dropout is different than the later years. The high end ones were Homegrown Pro and Factory (I think) and were available in gold and black anno.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So who won the socks?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*Control Tech frames*



Wayndar said:


> As I remember it, my 96 "Homegrown" was made by Control Tech, but a 96 "Homegrown Factory" would have been made by Yeti and painted in the bass boat colors. I think the Yeti/schwinn relationship ended with the 97 models and '01 was the first year for the N'lightened tube set, the integrated headset, and the new design and rumor has it they were made by Control Tech. I have a black ano one and the discbrake dropout is different than the later years. The high end ones were Homegrown Pro and Factory (I think) and were available in gold and black anno.


 Wayndar, it sounds like you know a bit about CT frames. If you go to this link ..http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=249053 and scroll down there are several shots of one I recently bought. Any insights? It's tough finding any info on it..thanx


----------



## Logantri (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, I am not sure who won yet. I still don't have a definite on the builder of the frame, just that Yeti probably did not build it.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I've done an exhaustive amount of research on this. See my earlier thread about the mystery bass boat purple Homegrown.

In the end, the only conclusive thing I can come up with is that the ONLY Homegrown frames built by Schwinn were the ones between 96 and 99 that were stickered "Homegrown Factory." This was only the top of the line XTR model. I've been told a visual inspection of the welds shows this (good vs. poor), but I cant tell. A framebuilder might be able to though.

Now, I live in Durango, and i've talked to a couple people who were actually working in the factory during this time. The infastructure there was tiny, and there's no way they could have produced every Homegrown frame and all the Yeti stuff at the same time. Impossible. Again, only the race bikes for the team and the very top of the line models.

Now, a lesson to all you people throwing Homegrowns up on ebay... Don't say it was made in Durango just 'cause it's a Homegrown. I rode a Taiwanese 2000 Homegrown and it rode great.


----------



## codynyc74 (Sep 21, 2005)

my freind has a straight 8 homegrown across the top tube









schwinn made it


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

There is an Ex schwinn employee on here who was working there at the time- IgnazJR, aka Dave from redstone cyclery. Drop him an email dave at redstonecyclery dot c0m. In fact visit his shops page and join in on group ride if you can. http://www.redstonecyclery.com

-Joe


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

90% sure those versions where made at Anodizing Inc, now called Sapa Group (www.sapagroup.com). The first generation Specialized Sworks M4 was made on that same line.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

While not a Homegrown, here's a 13 inch NOS 1995 Anniversary Edition Schwinn S9Six. It will be built up for my youngest daughter. Notice the front derailluer cable stop. I'm sure it was tacked on at 4:59 on a Friday.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Vader said:


> While not a Homegrown, here's a 13 inch NOS 1995 Anniversary Edition Schwinn S9Six. It will be built up for my youngest daughter. Notice the front derailluer cable stop. I'm sure it was tacked on at 4:59 on a Friday.


 Funny.I'm thinking my bike was built by the same guy early in the morning .My rear stays looked crooked but the bike tracked straight,


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> Wayndar, it sounds like you know a bit about CT frames. If you go to this link ..http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=249053 and scroll down there are several shots of one I recently bought. Any insights? It's tough finding any info on it..thanx


Actually I don't know anything about CT- sorry. My info came from a friend at the time I bought my first Homegrown. AFAIK Control Tech was out of Oregon and the Homegrown frames were made there so they could still say Made in USA, but not be Yeti built. Someboday mentioned Annodizing Inc and that sounds familiar too- maybe that's the actual name of the company and Control Tech is their house brand. Only the very top of the line bass-boat Schwinns were made by Yeti. I think were also allowed to use the higher end Easton tubing. The revised dates sound correct also 95-99 for the original style frames and the new style started with 00. I have a 96 Homegrown and an 00 as well.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

What's Wrong With The Cable Stop?


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

I think the cable stop is correct and am pretty sure it matches mine- it aligns the cable better when its crooked.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

The 2-tone bassboat "Factory" Homegrowns were the only ones built by Yeti. Those were either red/gold, or blue/silver. The same is true of the two-tone 4-Bangers and Straight-6/-8s of the day.

There were some single-tone bassboat Homegrowns from the same period (blue, gold, and redish brown), and, although they look pretty darn similar, were NOT built by Yeti. This is what I was told back in the day when I purchased my Factory. I still have it and,even though it's nearly 10 years old, it still rocks!

Here's my '99 4-Banger. Can't find a picture of the '98 Factory Homegrown while here at work.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

...and noww the Factory Homegrown.


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

Jeroen said:


> 90% sure those versions where made at Anodizing Inc, now called Sapa Group (www.sapagroup.com). The first generation Specialized Sworks M4 was made on that same line.


The 2000 and 2001 Homegrowns were all made at Annodizing Inc in Portland. Funny you mention the M4. M4 and Schwinn Enlightened Platinum tubing are the same tubing - 6069 aluminum.

In 2000, the gold anno, black anno, and orange painted ones were 6069. In 2001 it was the gold anno, black anno, and blue painted.

Here's an interesting fact - chances are that if you have a blue or orange painted bike, if you scrape the paint off, it will be black or gold anno underneath. You can't re-annodize a bike, so Schwinn had to do something with the color blems!


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

ignazjr said:


> Here's an interesting fact - chances are that if you have a blue or orange painted bike, if you scrape the paint off, it will be black or gold anno underneath. You can't re-annodize a bike, so Schwinn had to do something with the color blems!


Any bike brand offering a anodized bike most likely will have the same frame in a different model/type in their programm. The fall-out-rate during anodizing is sometimes as high as 30%. Small blemishes in the aluminium from material imprefection or dirt/debry, will cause the alu to color different in that area during anodizing. The frames are structrually save, but not re-anodizable, so they paint them and offer them in a different way within their line-up.

That 6069 tubing was also used in a frame from a dutch brand, BeOne, modell called 'HyperLite', which Sapa/Anodizing Inc welded up for them as well. Never got quite the attention, but in essence it was the same frame cosntruction as the M4 and Schwinns. It was light and durable, but never sold in big numbers.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice bikes. Thats what people are saying around here, the Factory Homegrowns were only the two-tone top of the line ones that were stickered as such. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Nice bikes. Thats what people are saying around here, the Factory Homegrowns were only the two-tone top of the line ones that were stickered as such. Thanks for posting that.


The other detail is that the Factory Homegrowns of the Yeti/Schwinn days were made of Easton Elite tubing. That's another good way to tell. The non-Factory versions of that era (prior to "N-Lightened" tubed HGs), painted in one-color bassboat colors, were made of 6061, as I recall.


----------



## mdcmoto (Sep 4, 2005)

My 97 Homegrown Factory XTR was the first year of the Bass Boat Blue color. It was built by Yeti and arrived in a Yeti box. The bikes came stock in black w/red darts or for an extra cost you could have the Bass Boat Blue paint job. This post I have part of the catalog description from the 97 catalog. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=258874.
I will post a photo of my bike when I get home tonight. I will check to see if the catalog says what kind of Easton tubing is used on it.

Mark


----------



## England's Raging Bull (Feb 15, 2007)

*my 2001 Schwinn Team Homegrown - what can you tell*

Hi guys, I wonder if you can help me. I am based in England. I have in my garage an as new (still have the same IRC Mythoscx tyres it came with) 2001 Schwinn Homegrown (team?!?) I think it is. No markings to tell me this. The story behind it is - my Dad was CEO of the Sapa group who bought Anodizing Inc. in Portland, he was sent out there to set the new company up and lived in Washington Oregon for 3 years with my Mum. I went out there in August 2001 and visited the plant. They knew I was coming and had prepared 2 bikes for us, both the same spec. They told us it was a team bike and mine was very special as it was one of only 30 anodized in Silver, rather than the black, Orange or Blue that others were, I think this was the colour the team used that year.

It has full XT gears and brakes, thompson seatpost, Kore stem and bars, handmade Mavic X15 rims etc. I have added a Specialized BG saddle for comfort and bar ends. It has Deore SPD pedals. It is VERY light.

Can you tell me if it is the team edition, and basically what you think it might be worth (ok I know it will prob be in Dollars but just keen to know). It has been ridden off road 4 times, always on recognised trails that are basically gravel paths. Other than that it has done about 500 miles on road, as I said the tyres on it are original as are the brake pads and cables etc. I am a road rider and have a road bike that I use most of the time. Always garaged, always washed, always oiled.

Just want your thoughts.

cheers

PS - I know I am a lucky boy. This would be better with a collector or enthusist not in my garage!


----------



## England's Raging Bull (Feb 15, 2007)

and another pic of bits!


----------



## England's Raging Bull (Feb 15, 2007)

rear mech etc


----------



## England's Raging Bull (Feb 15, 2007)

the seat post & saddle


----------



## England's Raging Bull (Feb 15, 2007)

the frame number at the bottom!!


----------



## England's Raging Bull (Feb 15, 2007)

did you like the beautiful weld on that last shot!!

Here is another main pic!!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I raced on a Schwinn-sponsored team in 2000. I dont think there was a factory team then, just a bunch of regional teams. We were given the low-er end (LX?) model red Homegrown frames. The pros on the regional teams got the black frames or the gold ano frames. Jimi Killen, I think, was the only one who actually rode for Schwinn around this time, and he got one-off frames I'm pretty sure.

For 2001, I dont remember any Homegrowns in the circuit (I was a pro by then). Perhaps yours were one-offs done by the company for bling factor?


----------



## England's Raging Bull (Feb 15, 2007)

ameybrook said:


> I raced on a Schwinn-sponsored team in 2000. I dont think there was a factory team then, just a bunch of regional teams. We were given the low-er end (LX?) model red Homegrown frames. The pros on the regional teams got the black frames or the gold ano frames. Jimi Killen, I think, was the only one who actually rode for Schwinn around this time, and he got one-off frames I'm pretty sure.
> 
> For 2001, I dont remember any Homegrowns in the circuit (I was a pro by then). Perhaps yours were one-offs done by the company for bling factor?


Thank you for this - I have seen pics of the 2001 standard and it does not have the additional support part under the headset on the downtube. It also has the one off special double wishbone rear stay behind the seat post. This I have never seen before, someone tell me if they have it too.

I guess it could have been a one-off or one of the ones made for Jimi?! Anyone have any ideas? Do you think Schwinn would be interested in it if it is a one-off?!?!


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

England's Raging Bull said:


> I guess it could have been a one-off or one of the ones made for Jimi?! Anyone have any ideas? Do you think Schwinn would be interested in it if it is a one-off?!?!


It looks to me like a standard '01 annodized frame. The gusset at the head tube/downtube junction was standard on those. I'm not sure what's up with the silver, though. Schwinn did that silver on some of the road bikes, too. When I worked for Schwinn, we would make some different bikes for the euro market. My guess is that was a Euro only color.

All the team stuff was straight up off the assembly line. Anybody that got a free bike from Schwinn corporate got a black or gold anno bike. Jimi Killen raced a stock black anno frame in '00 and didn't do too much racing in '01.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Anybody confirm the seatpost size? 28.6mm?


----------



## England's Raging Bull (Feb 15, 2007)

ignazjr said:


> It looks to me like a standard '01 annodized frame. The gusset at the head tube/downtube junction was standard on those. I'm not sure what's up with the silver, though. Schwinn did that silver on some of the road bikes, too. When I worked for Schwinn, we would make some different bikes for the euro market. My guess is that was a Euro only color.
> 
> All the team stuff was straight up off the assembly line. Anybody that got a free bike from Schwinn corporate got a black or gold anno bike. Jimi Killen raced a stock black anno frame in '00 and didn't do too much racing in '01.


The bike was assembled by Anodizing Inc and not by Schwinn, all the top end 6069 tubes were done out of there as at the time they were specialists in this grade of Alu (from what I understand). It was certainly not a Euro colour as it was specifically made for me and was given to me when I was in Oregon visiting my folks so not an import. The team frames were all made at Anodizing, I know that because the welding apparently differs to make it lighter and stronger still (to resist malfunction).

I am still lost on it though...............

Any further N'lightenment would be gratefully recieved!!


----------



## ignazjr (Dec 29, 2003)

England's Raging Bull said:


> Any further N'lightenment would be gratefully recieved!!


My best guess is that it's an off the assembly line '01 6069 Homegrown that they sprayed silver with a batch of 6069 road bikes. Anno Inc made all of the 00 and 01 Homegrown mtbs and Fastback road bikes.


----------



## England's Raging Bull (Feb 15, 2007)

It is anodized though so dipped, but from what i can see the road bikes were not annodized were they?!?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ERB.. yours is a great bike. geometry is tight but laidback. the alu tubing is stiff yet comfortable. i never rode one of those but i remember a mag test where it blew the rider's mind.:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzy (Jan 16, 2004)

993rs said:


> Anybody confirm the seatpost size? 28.6mm?


my '96 took a 26.8mm


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm bringing this thread back because I finally got some closure on Yeti made Homegrowns...

I live in Durango and visited the factory in 98 while touring the college. I remember it being super tiny, with maybe a hundred or Yeti frames hanging around. No Homegrowns. Now it seems every Homegrown that pops up on the 'Bay is advertised as being built by Yeti in Durango...now I'm no crusader, but the truth is a beautiful thing, so I asked a friend who worked at Yeti at the time. This is what he says:

_The only schwinn bikes that came through the doors at our factory in Durango were the higher end "homegrown" models. We got shipments of already built & painted schwinn homegrown frames. This was in late 98 for the 99 model year and we had 2 shops- 1 for yeti and 1 for schwinn. At that time the painted schwinn frames showed up at our factory and then we performed a 90% build- to ship to shops, the frames were not built or painted by us.. Some frames were boxed & shipped as "frame only" sales & some were shipped to warehouses for warranty frames. The full suspension frames were all assembled by us (rear shock, bearings, bushings, etc.) and parts will hung; the hardtails parts were hung and then everything was boxed up & shipped out by us. We were slammed just trying to do 90% builds on schwinns and build and ship yeti frames, so schwinn homegrown frames were not cut, welded, or painted by Yeti, however for what it's worth I'm nearly positive that they were made & painted in the US- I think up in Seattle&#8230;._

I think that about solves it.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Homegrown Factory frames were built early on into the Yeti/Schwinn relationship...95/96. 

It would be nieve to think that Schwinn wouldn't have used Yeti to build their top of the line frames early on in the relationship. Doesn't take a genious to recognize that the gears do not run well in the Schwinn "family." Schwinn ultimately overstressed Yeti's production capacities, pissed a lot of people off, and utlimately outsourced the frames, but still had them finished at the Yeti plant...which is smart. If you look at an early Homegrown Factory frame and compare to the later examples (before the "fastback" rear triangle), the quality is different as well as details such as headtube gussets and cable routing. 

During this timeframe, some sweet titanium and carbon Factory frames were even leaked out in very small numbers...rare and beautiful. Where they came from, who knows? I remember lusting after a late '90s titanium Paramount frame built by Serotta...absolutely beautiful!


----------



## j306 (Apr 13, 2008)

Just posted a Schwinn Homegrown Seat Post Clamp:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...62&mpre=https://www.ebay.com/itm/113601637572

https://totallyvalid.com/

Oh, and there is a ton of info on Homegrown's at this site:

Schwinn Homegrown Model Identifier | Bonus Tomato


----------

